# Drywell Help!!!!



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone out there could give me some info on putting a shallow well in? I have a place in wellston where the ground is pretty sandy should not be no problem pounding the pipe down. Ok here is my ? I know I need 2" pipe well couplings and a drive point, I can get all this in wellston at the local hardware, But when I get the pipe down lets say 40-45' that is what i would like to go down, my neighbor hit water at about 30 feet but I would like to go a lil further so I got good water, but what type of contraption would I have to rug up to pump the water up? Like lets say a handpump type situation. I am also considering putting a well house in It is pretty easy to dig down about 4' to get below frost line but I would also like some info on this type of setup if someone could give me some ways i would appreciate it. thanks.


----------



## gab (Jun 14, 2005)

Don't want to burst your bubble, but if I were you I'd check and see if the township you're in allows stab wells. I know many townships in that area do not. I have a place not too far away and was told I couldn't pull my well and replace the point and was also told I couldn't put in a well pit or a new stab well.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

You can use a shallow well pump with or without a pressurized tank.


----------

